# بالفيديو مصرى يخترع أرخص سياره فى مصر وبإمكانيات عاليه جدا



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*قام مصرى بعمل انجاز غير مسبوق فى الوطن العربى ولن ابالغ عندما اقول فى العالم بعد اختراعه لسياره ذات امكانيات عاليه ومواصفات عالميه وبسعر زهيد جدا جدا جدا
يذكر صاحب السياره رضا غازى سند مشواره مع السياره حتى شاهدت النور ويقول لقد أخذت منا السياره جهد يقارب من ال6 سنوات ولم يقول السبب الحقيقى لعدم تصنيع السياره فى مصر وهى بالطبع رفض المسئولين الفكره حيث برر ذلك لضرورة مرور السياره فى الصين أولا ثم عودتها الى مصر 
وأضاف انه تم بيع السياره فى السوق الصينى أكثر من 350 سياره وتم تصديرها لغانا وهولندا والمغرب وباكستان وانه انهالت عليه العروض من السعوديه وقطر وغيرها من الدول ولكنه فى النهايه أصر على عودة السياره الى مصر مؤكدا على مصريتها .
ثم بدأ فى الحديث عن امكانيات السياره حيث انها مصنوعه خصيصا للطرق فى مصر وأنها مناسبه لجميع المواطنين لانها قليلة الثمن جدا وفجر المفاجأه وهى ان السياره تستهلك كل 100 كيلو 3 ليتر فقط اى انها تستطيع السير فى مصر بكاملها بميلغ لا يتعدى ال 10 جنيهات ثم تحدث عن مواصفات هيكل السياره 
أضاف انه تم حل مشاكل كثيره بهذه السياره .


[YOUTUBE]S_nKiU8sTG4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للخبر الجميل

ربنا معااكم​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2010)

معرفناش سعرها ولا شكلها

ولا اسم الماركة بتاعتها 

في المعلومات يا مايكل ههههه

شكرا لنقل الخبررررر الحلو ده​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 أغسطس 2010)

ليه ما  في الفيديو قالو انها ب ٢٥٠٠٠ وكمان قالو اسمها​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> معرفناش سعرها ولا شكلها
> 
> ولا اسم الماركة بتاعتها
> 
> ...




تمام 

وشكر على الخبر

+++


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للخبر الجميل
> 
> ربنا معااكم​





*شكرا ع مرورك استاذي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> معرفناش سعرها ولا شكلها
> 
> ولا اسم الماركة بتاعتها
> 
> ...





*المعلومات كلها في الفيديو يا مينا
سعرها 25000 جنيه ( سعر مناسب جدا )
شكلها رائع جدا وموجوده في الكليب
صغيره الحجم وواسعه من جوه
الماركه اسمها مانوايجيبت
ومصنوعه لتحمل شوارع مصر الحصريه في مصر
 وتستهلك كل 100 كيلو 3 ليتر فقط
يعني مناسبه في كل حاجه
شكرا ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ليه ما  في الفيديو قالو انها ب ٢٥٠٠٠ وكمان قالو اسمها​





*ميرسي جوفاني ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> تمام
> 
> وشكر على الخبر
> 
> +++





*شكرا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

